# how many cans of cat food to feed?



## Cyprian (Jun 25, 2003)

My darling Gizmo has gotten *ahem* rather large as of late. He's always been a big cat, bone structure etc, but bone structure is no excuse for the belly!

Well before doing my research online like a smart little human, I gave my cousin money to buy me some Nutrience cat food from the city (going by the ingredients it's better then any of the junk sold at the supermarket) But he brought 'Diet' cat food. Everything I've read says that diet food isn't a good idea for cats.

But anyway, having read all the info about how cats need 50% of their diet to be wet food, I've bought some canned. But it doesn't say on the cans how many oz there is. They're just the average little tuna sized cans, so I was wondering if someone could average a guess on how much is in these cans? And how much I should be giving to Giz a day, as I want him to lose the belly, not watch it grow bigger 

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Hi Cyprian. 

If the can of food is the same size as a normal can of tuna fish, I'd say it was a 5.5 oz can. They make smaller cans that are the size of a can of "potted meat" and those are 3 oz.

How much does your cat weigh? My cans of Wellness say that a normal size (10-12 pound) cat should eat 6 oz. of food per day. I was feeding my 19 pound-er 9 oz every day. He's lost three pounds in about three months being on canned Wellness. Now he's 16 pounds.


----------



## Cyprian (Jun 25, 2003)

Gizmo is 20 lbs  So probably about a can and a half a day should be good then?


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

I'd say so. Sabby's feeding schledule goes like this:

3 oz. at 7 a.m.
3 oz. at 5 p.m.
3 oz. at 10 p.m.

If there's still food in his dish when I get home from work at 5, I'll skip that feeding and feed him again at 10. The 5.5 oz. cans are less expensive than the 3 oz. cans so I just split the contents of each can in half. I put one half in his dish and cover the other half and throw it in the fridge. If you can get even larger cans of the brand you buy (I think they're 11 oz, but I'm not positive) the savings are even better.

Keep in mind that I feed him canned food only. He gets no dry food whatsoever. If you still feed Gizmo dry food, 9 oz of wet food a day will be too much.


----------



## sashywashy (Mar 16, 2004)

I feed Sasha about half of a tuna sized can of wet food in the morning before classes start, then she gets a snack of dry food in the middle of the day (just a little one), then i give her the other half of the can at night. She is an extremely healthy cat, and the vet says she is perfectly proportioned!


----------



## summer (Mar 18, 2004)

I feed Peaches a 5.5can of Wellness wet food daily(half at 8am and half at 8pm). I also leave a little dry food (also Wellness) for her to snack on when I am at work during the day. Peaches is tiny at 8lbs and she LOVES the Wellness.
Summer


----------



## Cyprian (Jun 25, 2003)

thanks for advice everyone!

I've been giving Gizmo half of a 5.5 oz can in the morning and then for supper (so one can a day) and leaving out a little bit of dry food during the afternoon for him to nibble if he wants.

He doesn't usually even eat much of the little dry food I put out, don't think he likes the nutrience dry food. But hey at least it puts away any worries of him gorging himself on it like some dry kitty food addicts


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Sounds good, Cyprian. Gizmo's such a handsome cat! I wish we could see more pics of him.


----------

